# Web site for trail reviews.



## rtdonell (Apr 17, 2010)

Hi My name is Rob. I live in southwest Ohio east of cincinnati. My friend and I had an idea yesterday I wanted to get other openions on.

We was looking threw trail maps on line to see what local bridel trails we wanted to explore next when she make the coment that tere was no way of knowing what each trail was like without riding it. The only info you can find for the trails around here is the length. So we thought we could start a web site just for that. 

We could go on trils and then rate them by how dificult they are. List the number of downed trees, steep hills, water crossing, and things like that. then people that go on those trails can write reviews on there experinces.

Someone on here has a web site semaler but I want more details for each trail.

We could even have a place where you could upload photos of each trail.

Im thinking we would have to figure out a way of rating them so each trail would have a difaculty level ranging from one to ten.

OK give me feedback please. Your openions on how to rate them, where we can get info about the trails becouse it would take years for us to cover all of them. but please don't tell me " I need to hire a profesional trainer." Sorry inside joke. :lol:


----------



## dizzynurse (Jul 7, 2010)

I think that would be a great idea! I live in Pa so I am not real far from you.


----------



## HagonNag (Jul 17, 2010)

have you looked at www.horsetraildirectory.com ? It's not perfect by any means, but it is a place to start.


----------



## Jolly Badger (Oct 26, 2009)

HagonNag said:


> have you looked at www.horsetraildirectory.com ? It's not perfect by any means, but it is a place to start.


I second the above!

It's a good site. . .not just for information about the trails, but also information on both public and private campgrounds.


----------



## sandy2u1 (May 7, 2008)

We have a local trail that we ride in where each individual trail is rated as beginner, intermediate or difficult. I think that's a very good way to rate them.


----------

